# Pictures of Shiva



## Chrome (Feb 17, 2007)

My friend was using her in a a photograpghy project on some roses I have

thought id share!


----------



## Rick (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks like its a male. :lol:


----------



## padkison (Feb 17, 2007)

An Orchid Mantis on that black rose would be a nice contrast.


----------



## Chrome (Feb 17, 2007)

> Looks like its a male. :lol:


Really? usually her body is curled up but not in these pics and I was told its a female.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes it appears to be a sub-subadult male Asian Giant mantis.



> An Orchid Mantis on that black rose would be a nice contrast.


Agree!! Especially a large subadult female sitting on top of it.


----------



## Rick (Feb 18, 2007)

> > Looks like its a male. :lol:
> 
> 
> Really? usually her body is curled up but not in these pics and I was told its a female.


Last segment of the abdomen is small indicating a male. Thats the best way to tell on a nymph. Adults are very easy to sex.


----------



## Chrome (Feb 18, 2007)

well! Now I know! its a male lol. Anything else you can tell me about him? Is he close to moulting? How long will it take for him to be an adult?


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 18, 2007)

He will most likely need 2 more molts to be an adult. You will know he is about to molt when he refused to take more food, do not leave food like crickets with him when he is about to molt. It will probably take him another 4-6 weeks to become an adult depending on the temperature and food supply. Good luck!


----------

